# Anybody like animaniacs?



## Irvingbat (Sep 18, 2013)

I was wondering if any other furs watch animaniacs and if so who's your favorite character? Mines yacko.
would love to hear from you!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 18, 2013)

wacko


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2013)

I've only ever seen clips on youtube; I don't think they ever showed it in my country. :c


----------



## Symlus (Sep 18, 2013)

Slappy and Skippy Squirrel.


----------



## Wither (Sep 18, 2013)

Dot. 
Definitely dot. She can be extremely funny at times.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 18, 2013)

Nah, not really. My sister's obsessed with the show, though. But personally, I'm not a big fan of it.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 18, 2013)

Well since Toby mentioned sobbing his eyes out in the lion king a few threads ago:

For me this bit has always been the epitome of why Disney moves are f'ed up. They nailed it. The show was pretty clever poking fun at the industry.

[video=youtube_share;eMIuUsOICU0]http://youtu.be/eMIuUsOICU0[/video]

Just watched it again and noticed tons of stuff I never would have gotten as a kid, like the Pavlov comment. Makes me want to watch'em again now.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Brings me back to my childhood memories of me getting out of first grade with my Animanics backpack that I wore outside playing so much that the characters Yakko, Wakko, and Dot turned brown from sun bleaching (Haha!) I recently watched this gem to find it had so many hidden innuendos and adult jokes than my young innocent mind could have comprehended back in the day XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 19, 2013)

I dont think I could trust anyone who didn't. 
As for fave character do you mean the Warner's themselves or anything that was within the show?


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

Best animated comedy series ever made, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 19, 2013)

Of course!


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Hahaha. Anybody like Animaniacs? Good one. 

Of course. That show is and was excellent. Relevant, edgy, hilarious.


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I've only ever seen clips on youtube; I don't think they ever showed it in my country. :c



They used to several years ago, great fun. I enjoy it more now though!


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 19, 2013)

> I've only ever seen clips on youtube; I don't think they ever showed it in my country.


My favorite character is Buttons, you feel so sorry for him; anyway as for the gentleman who doesn't think they showed it in your country, Have you tried torrenting? I found every episode with remastered sound so it's worth a try if your that eager to watch it


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 20, 2013)

I have only one question for you guys:

WOULD YA LIKE TO TAKE A SURVEY!?


----------



## Inpw (Sep 20, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> I have only one question for you guys:
> 
> WOULD YA LIKE TO TAKE A SURVEY!?





As for the topic, yeah I loved it. Just watched it very, very long ago.


----------

